# Nancy gives up on fellow Chicago-ites....



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

I'm very sad and disappointed that so few people from the Chicago area have responded to the idea of forming a support group. If someone else wants to attempt to get one started, I'll keep an eye on the board for details.... but I give up trying to rally the troops!


----------



## chgoeastsider (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi Nancy,You posted getting together in one of the other sections (Discussions) and several people responded.Nancy P.


----------

